# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Hurricane Irma

## BrookeAshley

I live in south florida and I'm terrified. I don't have much money to just up and go to a hotel north. I'm so nervous and scared especially with my 8 year old daughter.  A cat 5 is catastrophic and most homes and structures will be gone.  I don't know what to do.

----------


## JamieWAgain

> I live in south florida and I'm terrified. I don't have much money to just up and go to a hotel north. I'm so nervous and scared especially with my 8 year old daughter.  A cat 5 is catastrophic and most homes and structures will be gone.  I don't know what to do.



I live in South Florida as well. Listen to the news. The are posting shelters now. Do everything they tell you to do. Register with a local shelter today. Pack documents, food, water, flashlights batteries any medicine you may be taking.  Have a plan. It will give you a sense of control in an uncontrollable situation. You can do this.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> I live in South Florida as well. Listen to the news. The are posting shelters now. Do everything they tell you to do. Register with a local shelter today. Pack documents, food, water, flashlights batteries any medicine you may be taking.  Have a plan. It will give you a sense of control in an uncontrollable situation. You can do this.



I agree with this. Do it now.

You can take action, you can do things to protect you and your daughter but you need to do it now. Don't wait.

Imo one of the worst mistakes you can make is thinking that you will be able to go to the grocery store to find a case of water later. It might be really, really tough later....do it now. And watch the news.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Some of the things a lot of people don't think about are lanterns....get one. Batteries....get them. And the necessities you don't think will run out....like water. Grocery stores will run out of water. 

Keep your gas tank full. Do it now. 

Communicate. Tell your family where you're gonna be and when. And have a plan.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes. Also, have cash in case atms are down. Sadly I have a store on the beach. I manage it. I talked to the landlord today regarding putting up our shutters but I won't be able to leave until the authorities evacuate the island. Maybe the CEO will have an understanding that we need to close. I'm following all the directions of my weather guy. He has a live FB UPDATE happening now. I'm doing everything he says.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Please stay safe. There are things you can do now, precautions you can take now to stay safe, DO IT.

I hope you both stay safe. Take care of yourselves.

----------


## Ironman

I would get out of South Florida while you can.....ASAP preferably.
Unfortunately, gas shortages are already occurring.  Water is becoming scarce to the point that stores are getting shipments and then not telling anyone when they arrive.

I have an aunt/uncle, and cousins - in THREE different cities down there.  I pray they are getting out!

----------


## JamieWAgain

This morning I have a conference call and then meeting our handymen at my store as it is being shuttered this morning. We will be closed until further notice. The store is on a barrier island. I live 5 minutes away on the other side of the bridge. Irma as of this morning is projected to be a dead on hit to my town in South Florida. I'm terrified. There is no place to go. We are prepared but Ithey keep saying that Florida has never had a storm like this. I'm terrified. Pls pray for Florida.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ ((((hugs)))) praying for you. Please try to stay safe, Jamie.

----------


## BrookeAshley

I'm stuck in florida. Roads are too busy and no gas. Plus I can't fit my whole family in my car. Not leaving anyone behind. I'm hoping it all turns out okay. Thoughts with you Jamie..

----------


## Lunaire

*If you are in Florida please note the following resources are available to you:*

For updated information regarding Irma call the *Florida Emergency Information Line* at *1-800-342-3557*.To find a shelter near you text the word "*shelter*" and your *zip code* to *4-F-E-M-A* or *4-3-3-6-2*.For other assistance call the *crisis, information, and referral line* at *2-1-1*.

----------


## JamieWAgain

My husband and I are home and I've got the store shuttered and the circuit breakers shut off. We are in an evacuation zone but staying put because my H. Says there is no place to go. I don't think there is a safe place.
I'm prepared wth dog kennel, plastic tub for essentials, crackers, papers, etc...Just have to pray now.
We also have gas in both cars.
Brooke, how are you doing??
PS to all:
Thank you for caring. It means so much ....

----------


## JamieWAgain

Our home office is going to be in a direct hit  on the west coast. We have 7 stores on the west coast. I'm so sick to my stomach. So many people are in harms way. So many people. I'm crying. I would rather have the storm get me rather then someon else. Pls pray or send good vibes to the west coast. They will need it.

----------


## JamieWAgain

We are safe. Scariest storm I've ever been thru. Flooding, no power, downed lines but we are safe. Not sure how our company faired. Possible destruction of 3 stores on West Coast.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> We are safe. Scariest storm I've ever been thru. Flooding, no power, downed lines but we are safe. Not sure how our company faired. Possible destruction of 3 stores on West Coast.



Good to hear you are OK 
@BrookeAshley
 I hope you are OK and hope you check in. I hope the people you work with are OK also Jaime. I remember all too well how scary it can be, the uncertainty, the not knowing what can happen and how bad it's going to be was the worst for me. I hope you guys don't have too much damage.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

There are still some roads closed here, roads that just completely screw this city's traffic up. Some of it is construction but a lot of it is the storm. I was taking my kids back and forth last weekend and we had to take some huge detours through neighborhoods, and there was just stuff stacked up on the curbs, eight, ten feet high. Carpet of course, mattresses, dressers, tvs. Just stacked up on the curbs so high that you couldn't hardly see the houses. And there were tons of cops, tons of intersections closed off, and entire neighborhoods still, after all this time, still closed off. We saw home-made signs, spray painted signs in front of neighborhoods that said "do not enter, flooded".

It's hearbreaking to me to see all of that. My prayers and thoughts are with people who have lost loved ones and lost all they have.

My sister and her husband have donated a lot of time to help people that are trying to rebuild, and I gave what money I could. Btw, this is just my personal opinion but it's a bad, bad idea to donate to the Red Cross right now. Google it if you want more information. A lot of this is being disputed back and forth right now, but people are questioning how much of your dollar is actually going to flood victims, shelters, food.

A good rule of thumb is 90% of the money you contribute should go directly to relief efforts. There are reports out right now that the Red Cross is at more like 40% to 50%. I would keep that in mind when you're trying to help.

----------


## Cuchculan

One video that was horrible to see earlier was the looting going on in one part of Florida. Flat screen TVs and Nike runners and all other big named brands. As if the place is not going to be hit hard enough. This is the last thing you need. These idiots who see this as a chance to rob shops. Might understand if they were robbing food or water. Too see the woman with this huge flat screen TV. With any look the video will be used to arrest them all. Faces were all clearly seen. Bloke trying to hold about 20 boxes, all Nike runners. Greedy, robbing bastards who don't care about what is going on around them.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yes, that looting was horrible. What is wrong with people? This storm was horrific to so many many people. We had people from our community drive to Tampa as it was supposed to hit us on the East Coast. Then they were scrambling to get back here. Many people did this. Out neighbors windows blew out and these are 'hurricane windows'. Not Irma proof. 
There is so much generosity that I've witnessed so I focus on that. Yesterday we were without power so we kept going for drives in the car and charging our phones. Traffic lights were out and we have to treat these intersections as a 4 way stop. I don't think I'm going to be a passenger when my husband is driving anymore. I'll just say that. Terrifying. One light was working and he made a left on red turn. Not sure what is happening with him. Anyway, our police department is awesome. True heros. 2 cops were killed in a head on collision during the storm in another city. It's pretty dangerous out there. I'm going to check out the store today. 
Thanks for all of your warm thoughts.

----------


## Cuchculan

So far no news or sighting of on the site at all. Still a lot of places without power. Not sure were she ended up staying either. Her boyfriend wanted her to go with him to his parent's house. She didn't want to do that because that was the most dangerous area. Right on the seafront. Her own apartment was in a lower risk area. I am sure we will hear something from her in time.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Just to let you know fatalities from hurricanes, even as horrific as these last few, are rare.

I hope Brooke is OK, I really do. I hope she checks in soon. My prayers and thoughts are with you.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Good to hear she is OK, thank you Kay. It's devastating to see what Houston still looks like. There are mountains of debris and trash and furniture still stacked up on the curbs in some neighborhoods, there are people that have lost everything they have. My heart goes out to everyone here and in Florida. I hope charities help people out as much as they can, I hope people respond, I've given as much as I can right now. I wish I could do more.

----------


## Cuchculan

Good to hear. I am sure she will have a story and a half to tell once she gets back. But once she is safe, that is the main thing.

----------


## 1

All these Natural Disasters lately..

----------


## BrookeAshley

Hi everyone. I am back online again. Lost power for about 9 days. 

Me and my family are okay. I took my daughter to a shelter and we spent 3 days there to ride out the storm... when I left to come home, I could not gain access because the streets were too flooded. I've been house to house since then, staying with my fiances parents and friends. I was finally able to spend my first night at home last night and today I am back at work for a couple hours. Had to bring Lilia because schools are closed all this week due to extensive damage. 

I am mentally exhausted... I wish we got a vacation just to recuperate from the whole experience. I've lived in florida since I was 4 and never went through anything like this. So scary. Grateful everyone is safe and sound. Thanks for checking in everyone.

----------


## Cuchculan

Great to see your post and to know you are safe and sound. I am sure it was a nightmare. Hope things get back to normal as quickly as they can. Probably take a bit of time. Fact that you are just safe and sound is all that really matters.

----------


## BrookeAshley

Thanks Cuchulan. Just hoping things get back to normal soon.

----------


## Ironman

The eye of Irma went over my aunt and uncle's house in the Naples area.  Their condo apparently didn't have much damage at all.  They were expecting 10 to 15 feet of storm surge, but only got half of it since the first half of the storm pushed out water.
They are okay, too.

----------

